# Substrate and bettas



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

I saw these substrates, Eco-Complete Planted and Floramax http://www.caribsea.com/pages/products/planted_aquar.html, and like the natural look to them. I know bettas once lived in rice paddies and I'd like to give my fish Taco a natural looking home. Does anyone use these? Are these safe for bettas?


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

I was looking for Eco-Complete but couldn't find it around where I live and really didn't want to pay for shipping. But yeah, it can be used for bettas and it's supposed to be good stuff.....just expensive IMO. 

I ended up using the Walstad method: 1 inch of dried-up topsoil (no fertilizer added) mixed with crushed oyster shells and a 1-inch layer of medium-sized gravel on top of that. It was 1/3 the cost of Eco-Complete ($3 for potting soil and $7 for enough gravel for a 10-gallon).


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

RandomFish said:


> I was looking for Eco-Complete but couldn't find it around where I live and really didn't want to pay for shipping. But yeah, it can be used for bettas and it's supposed to be good stuff.....just expensive IMO.
> 
> I ended up using the Walstad method: 1 inch of dried-up topsoil (no fertilizer added) mixed with crushed oyster shells and a 1-inch layer of medium-sized gravel on top of that. It was 1/3 the cost of Eco-Complete ($3 for potting soil and $7 for enough gravel for a 10-gallon).


Thanks! I was thinking about doing Eco-complete with a pebble type gravel on top.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

noenyu said:


> Thanks! I was thinking about doing Eco-complete with a pebble type gravel on top.


Cool! =D You're doing what I hope to do one day! =]
I can't wait to see what your tank ends up looking like! I have a feeling it's gonna be really pretty! =]


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Cool! =D You're doing what I hope to do one day! =]
> I can't wait to see what your tank ends up looking like! I have a feeling it's gonna be really pretty! =]


It'll be a fun new experience. Just need to figure out the right plants and if I can afford them lol.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I use Eco-Complete in my 5g betta tank and my 120g community tank. My betta is doing perfectly fine with it and it is very natural looking as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

LisaC144 said:


> I use Eco-Complete in my 5g betta tank and my 120g community tank. My betta is doing perfectly fine with it and it is very natural looking as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I carried a 20# bag around today while I was at the fish store, and then I remembered I need a heater. :'D $50 is usually my limit in one day. So my plants are going to need to be happy and grow out in my old blue/aqua gravel. Looks like very good stuff.


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Drift said:


> I carried a 20# bag around today while I was at the fish store, and then I remembered I need a heater. :'D $50 is usually my limit in one day. So my plants are going to need to be happy and grow out in my old blue/aqua gravel. Looks like very good stuff.



Yeah, I'm wondering if I have the money to do real plant decor. :-? Might have to wait and do silk plants first. Seems like they need more then my betta lol.


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I went to the cheapest store in the area, bought a new light bulb, heater, and medication, and plants and it was $56. 
Now I have a 10 gallon so it will be a little bit more. 
I would buy everything in steps, it might make everything financially easier, with the plants last and set it off to the side.
They do take a little more care, but I feel it's worth the money and time. My two CT's personality has blossomed since they got relocated to my planted 10 gallon.


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Drift said:


> I went to the cheapest store in the area, bought a new light bulb, heater, and medication, and plants and it was $56.
> Now I have a 10 gallon so it will be a little bit more.
> I would buy everything in steps, it might make everything financially easier, with the plants last and set it off to the side.
> They do take a little more care, but I feel it's worth the money and time. My two CT's personality has blossomed since they got relocated to my planted 10 gallon.



Thanks! I'll try getting things in steps. I don't even have my tank cycled yet and have to get some substrate for it  I'm just so excited to get started lol. I found this site yesterday, http://theaquariumwiki.com/Main_Page and it lists plants that can be added. Figured I could start out with some lower maintenance plants then slowly build up. Planted tanks always look so beautiful.


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry to bump this so far up, but I was wondering, ont e gravel that says checks "No" to soft-belly safe... can you still use this for your betta? I -really- love the color of the floramax original!!!


----------



## Buddha (Sep 12, 2010)

as far as "soft belly" goes that is more directed to loaches and corydoras (due to thier mouth design) i have to say however that Floramax is made of crushed lava rock, it is small but does have sharp edges so this may tear betta fins if they lay on the gravel. It grows plants exceptionally well and fish do very well in it too. its about $18 (15lbs) at Petsmart/Co. I have used Eco-Complete as well, its more rounded and i would consider it more Betta safe but that comes at a price if it can be found $26 (20lbs.)

if i were to do it over again i would go with Eco-Comp...few more bucks but allows you to keep loaches, cory's, and less likely to tear betta fins. I have a 10g with Buddha the betta in it for over a month now and have not noticed torn fins as of yet. hope this helps.


----------

